# Mother and Daughter nubians



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

She is such a wonderful mommy.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, too cute!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

beautiful...  :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

:lovey: we have two nubians and one boer / nubian 75 to 25%. yours are lovely.
absotively positlutly........ain't no such thang as an uglee goat. isn't it funny how they are just like little peoples with they own personality. I find the Nubians are more touchy feely playful or maybe i just got lucky with the two....post more photos.


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Tolersboers are nubians are also super friendly and love to be pet and paid attention to. They even get jealous of eachother. I have some pics of Clara the mom under different posting. She is 6 years old and a honey. You are absolutely right about there not being any ugly goat. They are all adorable to me...whether full blooded mixed or whatever. All are gorgeous in my eyes.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Aww! Too cute!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute photo of them eating together!


----------

